

Show HN: Exipe.com - Check out our news/listings voting startup - travisglines

We've just opened up our public beta and are trying to iterate as fast as possible.<p>We often found that it was too difficult to find good local news, deals and listings.  Major news outlets seem to be focusing on stuff not within the city.  Posts on craigslist are too hard to wade through to figure out what the good stuff is.  We want to fix that.<p>Any questions and feedback are very welcome, thanks.
======
travisglines
Clickable: <http://www.exipe.com>

